# TFV4 Coils



## Varo (16/9/15)

Just checking who has stock of Coils for the TFV4 Tank. 

Atomix has the quads and RBA's but not the TRI/SIX or other coils. 

anyone getting stock, please let me know.


----------



## VapeGrrl (16/9/15)

Hi

We have the TF-T3 Triple coil head and the TF-Q4 Quadruple coils head as well as the dual RBA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lim (16/9/15)

We have the Tri coils and Quad coils.


----------



## masonlvvy (18/9/15)

*you mean the TF-TI and TF-T6 smok tfv4 tank coils,right?*


----------



## Dirk (18/9/15)

Will be getting some early October, if u still need then 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------

